# Goodwood Festival of Speed 2013 thread



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi guys,

So in line with my annual tradition I'm treating my son and father to the fantastic Goodwood Festival of Speed:

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/festival-of-speed/welcome.aspx

This year I've decided to go for the Thursday and Friday, lighter crowds, and a bit more time to look around....you just can't do it all in a day :doublesho

Anyway thought it would be fun to run a thread to record those detailers who will be in attendance, share ideas on how to get the most out of the event and post up pictures for those who couldn't make it :thumb:

Something from last year:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im going, best way is to go for all 4 days and camp in my opinion, you get the atmosphere at camping plus all the variety over the four days. 

I would upload some photos but there are that many i took last year haha

Only 3 weeks to go


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

First time for me this year, I just hope we get the deserved weather


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Just spotted this link.....http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310454


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yup, i'll be there again this year for my fourth time.

I have weekend tickets and will be there for the full 4!  Can't wait!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Good idea Simon..... Look forward to the photos,take plenty!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Best tip no time to use grandstands as to much to see, also get there early, 6th year in a row for me and son, we do max days each year


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm normally restricted to what time I can get there by my two Uncles that come with me. I'd like to be there for gates opening, but they want a lie in! 

This year, i'm just going to drive myself from the campsite (we camp over in Southampton) and get there early!

Another good tip, is to take a camping chair with you, and go up to the top where the cars turn round. Get a good spot early and wait for all the drivers to come and do autographs... That is, unless their name is Sebastian Vettel, where he won't even acknowledge the crowd.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Love that fiat


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PTR101 said:


> I'm normally restricted to what time I can get there by my two Uncles that come with me. I'd like to be there for gates opening, but they want a lie in!
> 
> This year, i'm just going to drive myself from the campsite (we camp over in Southampton) and get there early!
> 
> Another good tip, is to take a camping chair with you, and go up to the top where the cars turn round. Get a good spot early and wait for all the drivers to come and do autographs... That is, unless their name is Sebastian Vettel, where he won't even acknowledge the crowd.


:lol: so you are one of the guys in the chairs that the kids can't get in to see the drivers. Dump them if they don't get up early. Vettel spent ages at redbull stand and signed hundreds including my sons cap


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: so you are one of the guys in the chairs that the kids can't get in to see the drivers. Dump them if they don't get up early. Vettel spent ages at redbull stand and signed hundreds including my sons cap


haha, only for the first time last year!

Button jumped out of the car and walked straight over to us to sign autographs, Vettel got out of the car (albeit after doing some doughnuts) and walked straight over to the media, without even a wave!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PTR101 said:


> haha, only for the first time last year!
> 
> Button jumped out of the car and walked straight over to us to sign autographs, Vettel got out of the car (albeit after doing some doughnuts) and walked straight over to the media, without even a wave!


Ok let you off was not at top last year, some drivers on first time at FOS don't sign at top, Button is great just ask his mum , she goes and gets him:thumb:, the deal with lord March is they do at least one signing session on red carpet, and then most at start line. Just email teams before fos for schedule some will tell you


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

First time since it started that I'm not bothering unless I get a free ticket.

Busman's holiday for me - the only highlight is seeing the modern F1 cars close up.


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Apart from the moving motor show, what else is there to do on the Thursday ?

Are all the cars there (i.e. ones that would be going up the hill) or do they mainly appear from Friday ?

Ta

Gill


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

A lot of stationary stuff is set up so can have a wander round that


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> A lot of stationary stuff is set up so can have a wander round that


Hi Rob

Would that include the 'older' and 'racing type cars' that you can wander round ?

Enough there to fill a day ?

I have been to the festival before on a few occasions but on Saturdays, and living local, was thinking of just a nose around on the Thursday.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Just a heads-up for anyone who might be interested in going on the Thursday, £10 for a pair of tickets delivered ?

http://www.avforums.com/forums/non-...festival-speed-moving-motor-show-tickets.html

I dont know and am not connected with the seller, I just use that forum and spotted them.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, last year there were a lot of old and new race cars on show that you could get up close, Thursday and friday were in m opinion the better days nowhere near as busy and good for taking photos .


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

You're exactly right Rob, especially for looking round all the trade stalls and the Vehicle manufacturers stands, Thurs and Fri are MUCH less busy than Sat and Sun. Better for taking photos, and quicker to get food from a stall etc.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PTR101 said:


> You're exactly right Rob, especially for looking round all the trade stalls and the Vehicle manufacturers stands, Thurs and Fri are MUCH less busy than Sat and Sun. Better for taking photos, and quicker to get food from a stall etc.


Last year the Friday felt busier than the Saturday, I think as they keep filling space and more people they are going to spoil it IMHO


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll trump Shared's link above and give you this:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/promotions/10041963/free-tickets-goodwood-motor-show-2013.html

FREE tickets to the Moving Motorshow on Thursday 11th July. Follow the instructions in the link above, register for an account, add the tickets to your basket (max 4), then add the 100% discount code. :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow...the best FOS to date!

Spent a brilliant Thursday and Friday at a truly Glorious Goodwood....fantastic weather, and show....just gets better and better....

A few pictures for you all:










Vinyl wrapped Merc.



















A bit of fun for a Sunday!










'The beach' a homage to speed...this beast boasted 1000bhp and a 200mph top end










Something old skool!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Something nice for Kev :thumb:



















I'm in luv :doublesho



















Some nice Mclarens :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Just got back, just keeps getting better and better I think. Really struggled to get round it, need more than one day to see it all IMO now


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

No shortage of F1 metal from all through the years!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

adlem said:


> Just got back, just keeps getting better and better I think. Really struggled to get round it, need more than one day to see it all IMO now


Spent two days and still didn't see it all :lol:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Even more German metal....


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Once again the rally stage was amazing!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

F1 safety car


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Some of my favourites from the FOS


Ford Capri RS Cologne by richtea78, on Flickr


BMW CSL 3.0 Batmobile by richtea78, on Flickr


Alfa Romeo 1750 by richtea78, on Flickr

Still think these are what the Cylons would drive 

Audi R18 E-Tron Quattro by richtea78, on Flickr

I'm still getting the hang of panning though


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Great pics ! Thanks :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great pics Richtea78 :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Richtea78


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

CARTIER 'STYLE ET LUXE'


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

more CARTIER 'STYLE ET LUXE' :doublesho


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

A Big thank you to you all for the great photo's posted on this thread.
Really appreciated especially as i could not make it this year.

Thanks again all - keep 'em coming!
Ben:thumb:


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the nice comments!

There are more pics here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/richtea78/sets/72157634617961033/

Any feedback is useful


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great pics guys thanks for posting.... Really need to get to this show next year looks fantastic.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Moved my pictures from the other thread to this one...





























































































































































































So we had the Red Arrows doing a display above and the F1 cars coming up the hill. I didn't know where to look!!!




























Caravan towing Ferrari FF...










Couple of my favorite cars.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great photo's Serkie....the best FOS for me to date!


----------

